# P&S Camera



## shankar_psn (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to but a P&S camera around 15K. I planning to spend my free time with photography ...

So suggest me a good P&S camera with some manual controls. 

I thought of getting DSLR, but I am not sure about it ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 23, 2014)

shankar_psn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to but a P&S camera around 15K. I planning to spend my free time with photography ...
> 
> ...




If you can find these 

Canon S110
Nikon P330


----------



## Mr.wave (Jun 23, 2014)

nikon p340 coming at 16k at ebay using citibank 10% offer, check out that..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2014)

all these are nice ...S110 or nikon P330 or P340 ...any one is good and have better pic quality/low light performance then others


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2014)

If you're really interested, DSLR is just around the corner....


----------

